# Apple Watch Series 4



## ronalddheld

https://www.phonearena.com/news/Apple-Watch-4-faster-internet_id100430


----------



## BarracksSi

The important stuff (because that site SUCKS on mobile thanks to all of its ads... really, Ron, you gotta choose a new source... ;-) )



> In the latest iPhone 8 and iPhone X, Apple uses a new type of flexible circuit board made from a liquid crystal polymer. It's employed in the construction of the antenna designs and is lauded for being slimmer, heat- and moisture-resistant, and still capable of much faster data transfer speeds.
> 
> According to KGI Securities analyst Ming-Chi Kuo, Apple is looking to employ the liquid crystal circuit boards across its lineups of Macs and the next Apple Watch.


This is the first I've heard of new liquid crystal polymer circuit boards, but hey, anything's possible.


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> The important stuff (because that site SUCKS on mobile thanks to all of its ads... really, Ron, you gotta choose a new source... ;-) )
> 
> This is the first I've heard of new liquid crystal polymer circuit boards, but hey, anything's possible.


I use a mobile ad blocker. I suppose I could cut and paste the text from PA, but lose the images.


----------



## Justrol

Hopefully this improves the data connection on the Apple Watch. I have the series 3 in SS and I have yet to make a successful call indoors.


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.phonearena.com/news/KGI...ar-with-new-design-15-bigger-display_id103605


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.phonearena.com/news/Apple-micro-LED-displays-production_id103776


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.phonearena.com/news/app...gn-release-date-price-specs-features_id103835


----------



## Drewkeys

Debating selling my aluminum series 3 for a stainless equivalent, or waiting for series 4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

Drewkeys said:


> Debating selling my aluminum series 3 for a stainless equivalent, or waiting for series 4


I'd say to wait for the Series 5. Chasing upgrades gets expensive. Skipping a generation or two makes the upgrade feel much more substantial, too.


----------



## Drewkeys

BarracksSi said:


> I'd say to wait for the Series 5. Chasing upgrades gets expensive. Skipping a generation or two makes the upgrade feel much more substantial, too.


No one even knows what the 4 is gonna bring let alone the 5!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

Drewkeys said:


> No one even knows what the 4 is gonna bring let alone the 5!


Doesn't sound like a problem to me.


----------



## ronalddheld

I am contemplating skipping 4 for 5,but need to see all of the differences.


----------



## scarrz

Apple usually throws a curve ball with specs. Definitely too early IMO.


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.phonearena.com/news/Apple-blood-pressure-monitor-patent_id105610


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.phonearena.com/news/New-Apple-Watch-models-2018_id105905
4 models?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> https://www.phonearena.com/news/New-Apple-Watch-models-2018_id105905
> 4 models?


What has Apple said?


----------



## BarracksSi

The two neatest rumors I’ve heard so far talk about two things:

- increased display area (same case size, just more LEDs and narrower empty edges... which seems silly as the current display area is nearly as big as the flat area of the crystal already)

- and solid-state hardware for the crown and side button. This would be more reliable and take up less space than the current mechanical ones. The crown would still rotate, but the press-to-click part would change.

Whether these changes could appear in 2018 is still anyone’s guess, but I think solid-state buttons would be a good improvement.


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.phonearena.com/news/app...gn-release-date-price-specs-features_id103835


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> https://www.phonearena.com/news/app...gn-release-date-price-specs-features_id103835


Thumbs down for the article. Still rumors, not facts; and developing a desire for rumored features only leads to disappointment when they don't appear.

Modular bands have been floating in patents since the beginning, and would serve no real function besides making heavier, thicker straps that are more expensive. I think most of the third-party straps I've seen are fashionable yet cheap, and I'm sure their owners wouldn't want to spend more.

Funny how they talk about a bigger display and then also expect a FaceTime camera. Not sure where you can put a camera when the bezel gets shrunk down to almost nil. What, maybe an iPhone X-like notch? Yeah, that'll go over real well. /s

Some additions aren't always improvements. I don't think sites like that one understand the difference.


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.phonearena.com/news/Apple-Watch-Series-4-price-release-date_id106539
https://www.phonearena.com/news/Apple-Watch-Series-4-price-release-date_id106539


----------



## BarracksSi

(not giving pageview numbers to rumor links)

What's the official word from Apple?


----------



## ronalddheld

BarracksSi said:


> (not giving pageview numbers to rumor links)
> 
> What's the official word from Apple?


Nothing I know of until it is announced probably with the three iPhones.


----------



## EvaGreen

Interesting article, thanks.


----------



## chandne

I have not owned an Apple watch but will get the series 4 since I start a new job soon which is all travel every week. It will be nice to be connected even without my phone, at times. Hopefully a better battery life....


----------



## petesavva

all i hope is that it finally looks like a watch.... you know, round?!


----------



## ronalddheld

Apple has no plans for a round display,AFAIK.


----------



## BarracksSi

petesavva said:


> all i hope is that it finally looks like a watch.... you know, round?!


:roll:
:roll::roll:
:roll::roll::roll:

Just in case you're not trolling, and you honestly haven't heard of not-round watches...


----------



## petesavva

I know.... it was just an opinion, not something to get worked up over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scentedlead

For any watch that displays words, phrases, sentences: square > rectangle > round.

just a humble opinion.


----------



## Palmettoman

BarracksSi said:


> (not giving pageview numbers to rumor links)
> 
> What's the official word from Apple?


September is the next Apple shindig, so probably not til then at the earliest.

I've got the 3 LTE but only use it for cycling and sleeping. Not having to take my phone on rides is great. I'll upgrade if connectivity and battery life are significantly better. The increased screen size won't be that big a deal for me.


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.phonearena.com/news/app...eal-waterproofing-screen-solid-state_id108332
Should know on the 12th


----------



## pamfan

That is really cool! I hope it comes out soon


----------



## pamfan

My wife really wants that


----------



## edhchoe

slightly bigger screen, better waterproofing won't open my wallet.
AW4 will have to offer more than that for me to switch to AW4 from AW3.


----------



## Stochastinaut

I for one cannot wait


----------



## broadwayron

I hope they stick with the same strap design for a while... I've probably spent more on straps than my watch cost.


----------



## BarracksSi

Stochastinaut said:


> I for one cannot wait


The best thing about the Apple Watch subforum is, it's so quiet here that speed-posters like you stand out like flies in milk.


----------



## ronalddheld

And there is also a new rumor concerning tomorrow's expected introduction of the Series 4 Apple Watch. The S4 processor powering the latest version of the timepiece, the S4, could be 64-bit. This would align the Apple Watch with the iPhone, iPad and Mac, all of which run on 64-bit processors.


----------



## afennell

I'm thinking about jumping in on one of these. Do they work with the air pods? I can imagine that would be a great setup for leaving the iPhone at home.


----------



## BarracksSi

afennell said:


> I'm thinking about jumping in on one of these. Do they work with the air pods? I can imagine that would be a great setup for leaving the iPhone at home.


They've all worked with AirPods. And yes, the setup is good enough to leave the phone at home.


----------



## ronalddheld

Apple Watch Series 4 has a sleeker edge-to-edge screen
You'll also find ECG monitoring, a faster processor and more.


After some rather spectacular leaks, the Apple Watch Series 4 is official. The new models represent the first big change in screen size since the smartwatch premiered in 2015, with 40mm and 44mm models packing larger displays (35 percent and 32 percent respectively) that run much closer to the case edge. Even so, the bodies are thinner than before. The extra visual real estate provides more room for apps, and there's a new watch face that touts as many as eight (!) complications -- yes, that image you saw earlier was real. You'll also see a Mindfulness watch face, as well as ones that interact with the edges of the screen.


The visuals are just part of what's new, however. The Digital Crown (which has a red ring instead of the glaring red dot, we'd note) now incorporates haptic feedback. You can count on a 50 percent louder speaker and a microphone position optimized for call clarity. Even the materials have received an upgrade, as you'll now see greater uses of ceramic and sapphire.

Some of the largest upgrades are under the hood. The 64-bit, dual-core S4 chip promises to be up to twice as fast (over what, Apple didn't say, but we're presuming the Series 3). A next-gen accelerometer system not is not only much more precise, but is smart enough to detect hard falls -- it'll offer an emergency call if it thinks you've tumbled. And crucially, this is the first over-the-counter, FDA-approved device with a built-in electrocardiogram sensor. Put your finger on the crown to create a closed circuit (the sensor is on the bottom of the case) and the watch will give you an ECG that could identify heart conditions.

Series 4 will still have the same claimed 18-hour battery life, Apple said, but you now have a longer six-hour longevity for outdoor workouts. You won't be scrambling for a charger quite so quickly after a run, then.

Apple is releasing the new smartwatch in familiar aluminum and stainless steel colors, although there's now a gold-like stainless steel shade. You can expect new Nike+ and Hermès models, too, and all existing bands will work with the new versions. Pre-orders start September 14th with prices of $399 for GPS models, and $499 for LTE-equipped models. They'll arrive on September 21st. And if that's too rich for your blood, don't worry -- Series 3 is sticking around at a lower $279 price.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Apple Watch Series 4 has a sleeker edge-to-edge screen
> You'll also find ECG monitoring, a faster processor and more.
> 
> After some rather spectacular leaks, the Apple Watch Series 4 is official. The new models represent the first big change in screen size since the smartwatch premiered in 2015, with 40mm and 44mm models packing larger displays (35 percent and 32 percent respectively) that run much closer to the case edge. Even so, the bodies are thinner than before. The extra visual real estate provides more room for apps, and there's a new watch face that touts as many as eight (!) complications -- yes, that image you saw earlier was real. You'll also see a Mindfulness watch face, as well as ones that interact with the edges of the screen.
> 
> The visuals are just part of what's new, however. The Digital Crown (which has a red ring instead of the glaring red dot, we'd note) now incorporates haptic feedback. You can count on a 50 percent louder speaker and a microphone position optimized for call clarity. Even the materials have received an upgrade, as you'll now see greater uses of ceramic and sapphire.
> 
> Some of the largest upgrades are under the hood. The 64-bit, dual-core S4 chip promises to be up to twice as fast (over what, Apple didn't say, but we're presuming the Series 3). A next-gen accelerometer system not is not only much more precise, but is smart enough to detect hard falls -- it'll offer an emergency call if it thinks you've tumbled. And crucially, this is the first over-the-counter, FDA-approved device with a built-in electrocardiogram sensor. Put your finger on the crown to create a closed circuit (the sensor is on the bottom of the case) and the watch will give you an ECG that could identify heart conditions.
> 
> Series 4 will still have the same claimed 18-hour battery life, Apple said, but you now have a longer six-hour longevity for outdoor workouts. You won't be scrambling for a charger quite so quickly after a run, then.
> 
> Apple is releasing the new smartwatch in familiar aluminum and stainless steel colors, although there's now a gold-like stainless steel shade. You can expect new Nike+ and Hermès models, too, and all existing bands will work with the new versions. Pre-orders start September 14th with prices of $399 for GPS models, and $499 for LTE-equipped models. They'll arrive on September 21st. And if that's too rich for your blood, don't worry -- Series 3 is sticking around at a lower $279 price.


Got some pics to go with your copy-paste?


----------



## BarracksSi

Watching the presentation now, but I tuned in too late for the Watch part.

That article said it’ll work with existing straps despite the larger sizes. Did you see if they’ll fit flush like before?


----------



## gangrel

*New Apple Watch*

The Apple presentation is going on right now; they're talking about the iPhone X models.

The watch presentation was earlier. Key points...price is more reasonable @ $400. And Apple is pushing the health aspects big time. There was integration with CGM systems for diabetics...hugely important, as CGM has become much more mainstream in the last year. They've added the ability to do an electrocardiogram. How detailed? Don't know. Still, this is gonna be a good selling point for anyone with heart issues, I suspect. Oh, AND they threw in fall *detection*...LifeLock's whole schtick but it's a big deal for older people.

So they're strongly pushing the health aspects over the social aspects, which IMO makes a lot of sense.

For us here, the point I see is that Apple's going to be of serious interest to a significant segment, which translates to generally broader use. This is going to have some impact on conventional watches, but the bigger loser is FitBit, apparently; their stock price has fallen 3% already.


----------



## ronalddheld

This was not up during the presentation: https://www.apple.com/apple-watch-series-4/design/
All the previous straps should fit the S4. Goodness of fit I could not determined.


----------



## Paulo 8135

*Re: New Apple Watch*

One thing that grabbed my eye:










Seems the Apple Watch is the most popular watch on the planet...


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> This was not up during the presentation: https://www.apple.com/apple-watch-series-4/design/
> All the previous straps should fit the S4. Goodness of fit I could not determined.


Right, they might fit, kind of like how we could put 38mm straps on a 42mm and vice versa, leaving only a little overhang (or a gap) at the ends. Met a woman who wore a 42mm mesh loop on her 38mm watch to get the additional length than the smaller size had.

On the new bands listing, they can filter for the 40 and 44 sizes, but not the 38 & 42. Those are now on a different page. You can get to it from the Series 4 bands page via the link under the "Explore bands from previous seasons" heading, located below the new bands.

https://www.apple.com/shop/watch/bands









https://www.apple.com/shop/watch/series-3-bands









[strike]Apple seems to have discontinued the Link Bracelet, too. Bummer, because maybe I could've lobbied to get one this time around.[/strike]
[EDIT] Unclear for now. The Link Bracelet is still available on the /series-3-bands page, so it's not _discontinued_ even though it's not shown in the now-regular Series 4 band page.

However, it was shown mounted on an AW at the event today, and it looks like it fits flush:
(pic pilfered from MacRumors)


----------



## Crate410

*Re: New Apple Watch*

This isnt a watch. This is a smart phone on a band.

My experience with this device (first or second gen) was, I bought it, tried it, sold it two or three days later.

Not for me. Just too much tech and not enough watch.

I just dont see someone who loves watches wearing this and enjoying it in the same way as a watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott11

The 4 looks good- my wife is ready to buy, but I dont know if its worth the upgrade.


----------



## BarracksSi

64-bit S4 processor (as rumored). Means more computations per CPU cycle — so, the same work with less power drain, or twice the work with the same power drain as before.

Fall detection, meaning that if you fall down, it’ll show an alert with a slider to let you easily call emergency services. And if you don’t move for a minute (like if you got knocked out), it’ll automatically call for you.

Electrocardiograph (ECG) capability using a pair of electrodes — one in the crown and one in the caseback. More detailed and accurate than optical heart rate sensors can do. The optical sensor is still there to do regular checks and workouts, but you can do a 30-second ECG check to send to your doctor. The president of the American Heart Association was on stage to vouch for its usefulness, too.

Relocated mic, bigger screen, still waterproof, bigger speaker, same battery life (workout tracking boosted to an estimated 6 hours versus 4), new complications, haptic crown, sapphire-and-ceramic caseback (better radio reception), all have GPS, cellular and non-cellular versions available, gold-toned steel available, will work with older bands (yes, officially said on stage), etc.


----------



## BarracksSi

scott11 said:


> The 4 looks good- my wife is ready to buy, but I dont know if its worth the upgrade.


It's got enough to step up from my Series 2. I still haven't decided whether to go cellular or not (half the time I go out, I also have my phone, using it for music, nav, and traffic).

I'll also need to try them on. I felt like I was halfway between a 38 and 42, and eventually chose the 42 s2. But I'd like to see how the new 40's screen compares to my 42mm s2.


----------



## ronalddheld

Not certain it is worth going from S3 to S4.


----------



## Chris Stark

*Re: New Apple Watch*

The more Connected the Apple Watch becomes and the more Useful the apps become the more interest it will be to those who have yet to jump into the Apple stream.

They still haven't sold me...yet.

Note: I'm not a FitBit user either but work out regularly.


----------



## Chris Stark

*Re: New Apple Watch*



Paulo 8135 said:


> One thing that grabbed my eye:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the Apple Watch is the most popular watch on the planet...


But not even close to being the #1 Phone. The new bigger ones have little appeal to me other than a larger screen, which of course won't fit into my pocket.

I know some companies are toying around with the idea of going back to a Flip Phone idea that will have no line going across the screen. But they can't determine if there would be any demand for it.


----------



## gangrel

*Re: New Apple Watch*



Crate410 said:


> I just dont see someone who loves watches wearing this and enjoying it in the same way as a watch.


But that's not their target market. While Apple would love the iPhone to be The One Phone To Rule Them All, I think the target with the watch is to be The One SMART Watch To Rule All Smart Watches. NOT to rule all watches.

The other thing this should do, IMO, is to kill most of the connected options like TAG or FC have been trying...those weird hybrid notification pieces. Not because the specific apps...falls, CGM, EKG...have broad appeal; all 3 generally appeal to older folks. But it's the movement towards a seriously useful medical monitoring device, towards really harnessing the power of what's inside there, which ultimately will be expanded.

And what's the impact going to be on the mid-level quartz market? The functional downside, short battery life, is probably still there, but that might be the major issue. Especially if radio watches get the signal pulled out from under them.

Oh and as for Apple's claim of being the #1 seller?

Recognize: it's all 1 model. It's all Apple Watch since day 1. It probably counts any size and finish variations...but that's just lumping, say, all the Rolex OPs. It doesn't count the Explorers and Daytonas and Day-Dates and ...................

It's allowing you to impute more than they're saying. Even pushing you to do so. So it's pretty shaky to say it, but it may well be correct.


----------



## the.hatter

*Re: New Apple Watch*



Crate410 said:


> This isnt a watch. This is a smart phone on a band.
> 
> My experience with this device (first or second gen) was, I bought it, tried it, sold it two or three days later.
> 
> Not for me. Just too much tech and not enough watch.
> 
> I just dont see someone who loves watches wearing this and enjoying it in the same way as a watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good points. It's still too much of a watch for me though haha. If this evolves into a smaller smart bracelet with a projection screen I can wear on my other wrist I'm more interested. Another decade??


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Not certain it is worth going from S3 to S4.


Yup. It's got some new tricks (the ECG -- I keep wanting to say "EKG" like everyone else -- is really cool, as is the fact they made it thinner _plus_ a bigger display; you can get a 40mm with more display area than the previous 42mm), but the Series 3 is no slouch either.

Like usual, I prefer to skip at least one or two generations before upgrading, waiting for either a major redesign (I think the Series 4 counts) or for my current hardware to become unsupported (which still hasn't happened with my S2). If I still had a first-gen "S0", I'd order an S4 the day they open up for preorders. With my S2, I might wait until the battery starts to take a dive... but let's see how the S4 feels in person.


----------



## Gunnar_917

*Re: New Apple Watch*



gangrel said:


> So they're strongly pushing the health aspects over the social aspects, which IMO makes a lot of sense.
> 
> For us here, the point I see is that Apple's going to be of serious interest to a significant segment, which translates to generally broader use. This is going to have some impact on conventional watches, but the bigger loser is FitBit, apparently; their stock price has fallen 3% already.


Given the current trend for fitness trackers this makes more sense on how to market it


----------



## Minorcollector

*Re: New Apple Watch*

Pretty soon the internets will literally know everything about you (now including health info) and will be susceptible to becoming public knowledge. Too much tech for me. Too much personal information going somewhere...


----------



## MissileExpert

*Re: New Apple Watch*

Never cared for Apple Watch. I've owned two and gave both away. It's a smart watch. In reality, it's less about telling time and more about the other apps. I just could never get into a watch that demands you maneuver your arm to see the time and requires a charger every day to keep it working. So, they won't get my business. Yet, at work, the Apple Watch is immensely popular. Our company president wears one. They abound in meetings. So, they are very popular. Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## iam7head

*Re: New Apple Watch*

Some of my silicone valley tech/medical field friends are raving the watch for the hardware and software integration.I workout 2-3 times a week at the gym, I am super old school with my routine, still counting sets and reps by the head. it's almost muscle memory to go thru the routine, I don't use my phone other than playing music via airpods.

It still hasn't push me to really get one, not really sure if all the added in feature will turn into benefit. I travel for work extensively, I am not sure another system, another charger and another device is what I needed. Sometime a simple thing such as a watch should just be like that: a watch.

Glad the see Apple still push it. I don't think it's stealing any market from the WIS but more for the younger/watchless folks to put on something on their wrist.


----------



## grinch_actual

*Re: New Apple Watch*

Me: *falls*

Apple watch: "Alert: You have fallen."

Me: "Thank you, Apple watch! I was wondering were all this blood was coming from. Speaking of which, do you have any morphine?"

Apple watch: "Alert: You have fallen."

Me: "Say, with all of this blood loss do I still have diabetes?"

Apple watch: "Alert: You have fallen. And still have diabetes."

Me: "Thank you, Apple watch. You were worth every penny. Can you play some Johnny Cash as I lose my grip of this mortal coil?"

Apple watch: "Playing Dave Matthews."


----------



## oztech

*Re: New Apple Watch*

I like my Apple Watch and it has its place but it will not replace my other watches that I also wear in rotation its just another watch.


----------



## broadwayron

I don't need the extra processor speed or [hopefully] the ECG, but thinner with a bigger screen sounds good to me. I might consider an upgrade depending on how the straps fit.


----------



## BarracksSi

broadwayron said:


> I might consider an upgrade depending on how the straps fit.


Check the pic I added to my earlier post (I'll put it here, too, since we're on a new page). They showed it in the hands-on area with a Link Bracelet, which they don't list on their page of Series 4 bands n' straps, but still just for Series 3 and earlier. Looks like the endlinks fit flush into the watch case.

I'll go see for myself once they start showing up in stores, too.


----------



## westcoastco

Wondering if S3 LTE to S4 upgrade is worth it. Currently thinking to upgrade to OS 5, see what's new, and wait to see the S4 in person. The larger size may be a tad too big. If a new watch is released every year, I may as well wait for S5.

Are you guys upgrading?


----------



## BarracksSi

westcoastco said:


> Are you guys upgrading?


Maybe I would upgrade from my S2. I don't use my AW much for my current job, so it's mainly for workouts and making sure I get messages while going out (actually, most of the calls I take on it are from recruiters while I'm working from home, so&#8230.

Maybe the S4 would be great for my next job. Maybe it'd also be nice to get LTE so I don't have to carry the phone all the time. We'll see.

And, yeah, the 44 looks big, but it's also got the bigger display and is thinner - so maybe it doesn't wear much larger than the 42. I'll bet I would like the new 40 instead, though.


----------



## wbird

*Re: New Apple Watch*

In NYC a 32 year old thanks his apple watch for saving his life, and so far this year the heart monitor on an apple watch has helped save the lives of at least three lives of other wise healthy people, the FDA approved EKG feature, and fall feature will probably save a bunch more. You might call 911 first and than maybe play some music while you wait for help.

Certainly this info won't matter to a lot of folks in these parts, but for me, and the young and old that want something on their wrist that can add to their workouts or well being, not a bad addition to the collection.


----------



## edhchoe

I don't need EKG.
But a faster and smoother user experience is always welcome.
I like my 38mm size, however..
Currently, I am not drooling over any of the new features... EKG, bigger screen size, etc. 


Did anyone else think the new sensor might emit more electromagnetic wave which could be harmful to the body?

I would have liked 20% thinner design than a 35% bigger screen.


----------



## gangrel

*Re: New Apple Watch*



iam7head said:


> Glad the see Apple still push it. I don't think it's stealing any market from the WIS but more for the younger/watchless folks to put on something on their wrist.


These features don't target young. They target older. Which is a bloody darn BIG!!!! market that had almost no service, at least in areas like this.

--approximately 1.25 million people have type 1 diabetes. Blood sugar monitoring is a literal matter of life and death with type 1's. They can go into a blood sugar crash and pass out MUCH too easily. Continuous glucose monitors have only recently started moving mainstream. Streaming to the phone is great, but the watch does make a better, more convenient display.

--about half the people in the US have heart disease. Doesn't mean they'd all benefit from the EKG function, but if it's even 1 in 10, that's a nice market share.

--Americans are living much longer. Generally with good health, but bone fracture risks do increase with age, and so does the risk of falling. 
https://www.cdc.gov/homeandrecreationalsafety/falls/adultfalls.html
800,000 cases a year; 300,000 hip fractures. $50 BILLION in medical expenses.

These are all strongly age-related risks.

Plus, I bet the Apple Watch contains some built-in, LARGE format digital displays, for those bad eyes.

No...this update quite squarely addresses needs of the AARP set.


----------



## Miller Time II

*Re: New Apple Watch*



gangrel said:


> Oh, AND they threw in fall *detection*...LifeLock's whole schtick but it's a big deal for older people.


I'm pretty sure a life lock is identify protection, I think you may mean Life Alert?

Anyway thanks for putting together a good summary, and I hope I didn't come off as pedantic.


----------



## timefleas

*Re: New Apple Watch*



Crate410 said:


> This isnt a watch.


People said the same thing about the G-Shock when it first came out, and the rest is history.

It IS a watch, and it is OTHER THINGS as well. I personally don't need or want one, but it is what it is, and it WILL have an impact on generations to come with regards to the watch making industry.


----------



## sarbmaster

*Re: New Apple Watch*

I like the health monitoring features of the apple watch, and being able to make some calls / get messages without my phone on me is nice - but I still don't see myself getting one yet (unless I get one with a dev kit and write my own apps for it)


----------



## Peteworrall

*Re: New Apple Watch*



Crate410 said:


> This isnt a watch. This is a smart phone on a band.
> 
> My experience with this device (first or second gen) was, I bought it, tried it, sold it two or three days later.
> 
> Not for me. Just too much tech and not enough watch.
> 
> I just dont see someone who loves watches wearing this and enjoying it in the same way as a watch.


I agree. I bought one maybe 18 months ago and wore it to death for a month or so, and then it started getting less and less wear in favour of my proper watches. Eventually it became something I only wore for a short run each morning. And then I thought, I'm only using it for that because it's sat there staring at me all the time. So I sold it about a month ago.

Yeah, for me it's less of a watch and more of a wrist-computer, but I felt like a tit wearing it on one wrist and a watch on the other. It had to go.


----------



## rationaltime

edhchoe said:


> I don't need EKG. ...
> Did anyone else think the new sensor might emit more electromagnetic wave which could be harmful to the body?


I think that is not true. The new EKG sensor acts as a signal receiver not an emitter.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Tomatoes11

*Re: New Apple Watch*

I am probably going to get one and a galaxy watch as well. My automatics are number 1 by far but I put smart watches above standard quartz and cheaper automatics.

Might be because my second hobby is cell phones though.


----------



## Prince Escalus

*Re: New Apple Watch*



Crate410 said:


> This isnt a watch. This is a smart phone on a band.
> 
> My experience with this device (first or second gen) was, I bought it, tried it, sold it two or three days later.
> 
> Not for me. Just too much tech and not enough watch.
> 
> I just dont see someone who loves watches wearing this and enjoying it in the same way as a watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, its a micro mobile with the ability to tell you the time

An advancement of technology as opposed to an evolution of horology

That in itself is a feat,

But is it a watch... no same as your mobile is not a watch...

Actually one could argue that a mobile phone... is also not a phone... but I guess that can wait for another thread


----------



## utzelu

BarracksSi said:


> Check the pic I added to my earlier post (I'll put it here, too, since we're on a new page). They showed it in the hands-on area with a Link Bracelet, which they don't list on their page of Series 4 bands n' straps, but still just for Series 3 and earlier. Looks like the endlinks fit flush into the watch case.
> 
> I'll go see for myself once they start showing up in stores, too.


I am pretty much sure the straps are exactly the same as the previous versions, in terms of size specs. Even though the S4 case is bigger, the corners are much more rounded, which basically tapers the case near the strap slot. I guess they list the new straps under a different section on their website in order not to confuse the consumers. But of course, we will find out very soon.


----------



## utzelu

All in all, the AW4 looks nice, is thinner, with a bigger display. I will not upgrade from my S3 this time as mine is pretty much 6 months old and more than enough for my needs.


----------



## clarencek

I’m definitely getting one for my father (80+). 
I tried the first gen and the screen was too small. But i imagine in 4 or 5 years it will replace my phone.


----------



## Palmettoman

I've been wearing my S3 LTE version exclusively for the past several days and have grown to like it again. I stopped wearing it soon after I bought it except for work outs, etc. but will probably buy the S4 and give the S3 to my son.

I still don't enjoy wearing it as much as my mechanicals, but it is useful in my daily life, I must admit. My S3 is the 42mm size and I'll get the 44mm. 7 !/4" wrist.


----------



## broadwayron

“--approximately 1.25 million people have type 1 diabetes. Blood sugar monitoring is a literal matter of life and death with type 1's. They can go into a blood sugar crash and pass out MUCH too easily. Continuous glucose monitors have only recently started moving mainstream. Streaming to the phone is great, but the watch does make a better, more convenient display.”

Did I miss something? Does the new AW do something for diabetics that previous versions don’t? I didn’t see the whole Apple video so I don’t know of all the changes.


----------



## rudestew

I feel a little embarrassed but i want the gold 44mm ( i do own a black nike s2 ) , never ever wanted a gold watch and just dont know why ?


----------



## BarracksSi

broadwayron said:


> Did I miss something? Does the new AW do something for diabetics that previous versions don't? I didn't see the whole Apple video so I don't know of all the changes.


Not really, because the glucose monitor apps work with all the other generations of AW (as far as I know).

The two main medical/personal safety additions with the S4 are fall detection and electrode-based ECG/EKG readings.


----------



## BarracksSi

rudestew said:


> I feel a little embarrassed but i want the gold 44mm ( i do own a black nike s2 ) , never ever wanted a gold watch and just dont know why ?


Get it. Gold watches are fun, even if they're not 18k solid gold.


----------



## Toothbras

*Re: New Apple Watch*



grinch_actual said:


> Me: *falls*
> 
> Apple watch: "Alert: You have fallen."
> 
> Me: "Thank you, Apple watch! I was wondering were all this blood was coming from. Speaking of which, do you have any morphine?"
> 
> Apple watch: "Alert: You have fallen."
> 
> Me: "Say, with all of this blood loss do I still have diabetes?"
> 
> Apple watch: "Alert: You have fallen. And still have diabetes."
> 
> Me: "Thank you, Apple watch. You were worth every penny. Can you play some Johnny Cash as I lose my grip of this mortal coil?"
> 
> Apple watch: "Playing Dave Matthews."


Nomination: Best post of WUS this week!🤣


----------



## broadwayron

BarracksSi said:


> broadwayron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss something? Does the new AW do something for diabetics that previous versions don't? I didn't see the whole Apple video so I don't know of all the changes.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, because the glucose monitor apps work with all the other generations of AW (as far as I know).
> 
> The two main medical/personal safety additions with the S4 are fall detection and electrode-based ECG/EKG readings.
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks. The new health features don't really interest me, but anything specifically made for diabetics does. I got excited, but figured it was too good to be true.


----------



## Foxman2k

*Re: New Apple Watch*



Crate410 said:


> This isnt a watch. This is a smart phone on a band.
> 
> My experience with this device (first or second gen) was, I bought it, tried it, sold it two or three days later.
> 
> Not for me. Just too much tech and not enough watch.
> 
> I just dont see someone who loves watches wearing this and enjoying it in the same way as a watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As a device to run with, the Apple Watch is incredible. Streaming music to Bluetooth head phones, while being able to receive emergency texts from the wife etc is amazing.


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: New Apple Watch*



Foxman2k said:


> As a device to run with, the Apple Watch is incredible. Streaming music to Bluetooth head phones, while being able to receive emergency texts from the wife etc is amazing.


And then people say, "I can run with my phone in an armband already"

But, _damn,_ have you seen how much arm-space these phones take up these days?

Used to run with my phone, too. Kinda sucked, tbh.


----------



## Foxman2k

Exactly.


----------



## Crate410

*Re: New Apple Watch*



Foxman2k said:


> As a device to run with, the Apple Watch is incredible. Streaming music to Bluetooth head phones, while being able to receive emergency texts from the wife etc is amazing.


I dont doubt that. Again it probably (or as you pointed out, undoubtedly) a good mini computer to help you do so many things.

But apl I want is to tell the time and maybe tell the date and have something that foes that in a style I like and appreciate.

Its utility is not required for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utzelu

*Re: New Apple Watch*



Crate410 said:


> I dont doubt that. Again it probably (or as you pointed out, undoubtedly) a good mini computer to help you do so many things.
> 
> But apl I want is to tell the time and maybe tell the date and have something that foes that in a style I like and appreciate.
> 
> Its utility is not required for me.


The fact that you're reading and even posting on the Apple Watch sub-forum tells me you're somehow interested or intrigued by it  That's how I converted also. It took me a long time to get over all kind of preconceptions (e.g. always off display, short life cycle, etc), but in the end, the utility won over and I haven't looked back since. I still wear my other watches from time to time but haven't bought any other since and most probably will sell some. I am OK with the thought of spending $400 every 3 years on upgrading to the newer smartwatch.


----------



## Crate410

*Re: New Apple Watch*



utzelu said:


> The fact that you're reading and even posting on the Apple Watch sub-forum tells me you're somehow interested or intrigued by it


Not exactly.

I bought my first Mac in 2002 and have been an Apple geek since then, even wrote for a regional Mac magazine in a previous life. Im reading this because its apple related.

If Apple cane out with an iTurd (iPhone 8) I would be reading a thread about that as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jubbaa

Oh , only if it was 39mm . lololol


----------



## dantan

I pre-ordered mine last Friday, and is scheduled to arrive between 15 October and 18 October.

I have owned my Apple Watch Series 2 Nike+ for nearly two years.


----------



## edhchoe

I am really intrigued by the new face that will only work on AW4. The one with 8 complications.
I might have to go pay a visit at the store on friday...


----------



## BarracksSi

Series 4 review from The Verge:





One thing about what he says about Siri's slow response on the watch (which I'm sure remains a difficult problem, as the device still has to connect online to where Siri "lives") -

He says - and he's not wrong - that it takes some time for Siri to activate. It says, "Hang on..." and then, "I'll tap you when I'm ready..." before it _looks_ like it's ready to respond to a voice command.

But, even on my S2, I've been able to just spout off my voice command, and then let the watch catch up. It _looks_ like it's hesitating - but it already transcribed my command into text data on-device (I think), and then connects to Siri to work on it.

It works like this for me:

"Hey Siri, tell my wife that I'm coming home now."
- Hang on...
- I'll tap you when I'm ready...
- *tap*
- (displays the text message, "I'm coming home now", with my wife as the recipient)

I think it's kind of a UI issue for now. "Hang on" isn't an entirely appropriate phrase, because when it's used human-to-human, it means that the listener wants the talker to shut up and wait (in a nicer way  ). Maybe "Processing.." or "Working..." would be better.


----------



## BarracksSi

Since the review embargo has expired, here's a couple more:

Hodinkee "A Week On The Wrist" (with video):
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/apple-watch-series-4-review

John Gruber, one of the more well-informed tech bloggers you'll ever read (no video, only a couple screenshots; but just read what he says):
https://daringfireball.net/2018/09/apple_watch_series_4


----------



## ronalddheld

Will have to read the text reviews tonight. The larger display is not enough, and the health features would be useful if I wore the watch all day.


----------



## utzelu

Nicely written indeed. Thanks for sharing it. Though IMO the series 4 is the best looking smartwatch on the market right now, after maybe the Tag Heuer Connected. The SS version looks much more like an elegant classic watch than any other smartwatch and with the new minimalist “liquid” faces, it has an elegance rarely seen on mechanical watches as well. It’s funny how after the release of S4, I find the S0 - S3 too square. The more rounded corners of the S4 are much nicer than on the older models.


----------



## BarracksSi

Shot of my gold-PVD Rado and a display example of a gold-PVD S4.


----------



## Palmettoman

I preordered the 4 LTE and got it on the release day. I've been wearing it ever since and it has taken over the daily wear role from my Pelagos. It's weird, I had the 3LTE but didn't wear it as much as I'm wearing this one. I guess things just change...

The functionality it offers is simply fantastic for me. The slight reshaping of the case allows it to sit better on my wrist than the 3.


----------



## MidnightBeggar

Been trying this setup out...ha


----------



## powerband

BarracksSi said:


> Shot of my gold-PVD Rado and a display example of a gold-PVD S4.


How do you like the gold steel band? I'm thinking of getting one for my gold AW4.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

powerband said:


> How do you like the gold steel band? I'm thinking of getting one for my gold AW4.


I didn't buy it; that's the display model. I'm not too sure about it, though. It's got enough of a rose tint that it almost looks flesh-colored (on me, anyway). I'll bring my wife along to help choose when it comes time to upgrade - I trust her sense of style more than my own.


----------



## powerband

BarracksSi said:


> I didn't buy it; that's the display model. I'm not too sure about it, though. It's got enough of a rose tint that it almost looks flesh-colored (on me, anyway). I'll bring my wife along to help choose when it comes time to upgrade - I trust her sense of style more than my own.


When I tried it on at the store, the rose gold Milanese nearly disappeared on my wrist. That is why I went for the gold AW4 with Apple's default rubber strap in beige and a black sport loop. I'm also considering the Milanese bracelet in black, as that seemed to look good with a gold AW4.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko

I have the original Space Black in 42mm (from release) and updated it a week ago and found some very nice changes in the human interface functionality. I wore that watch for almost 6 months straight and loved it even in that early phase.

It's taken until AW4 for me to finally take another step towards the new paradigm.

I liked the 40mm way more than the 44 which looked comical on me but as time goes by and these can become sub 10mm in thickness with decent battery life it's going to become what may supplant the smartphone.

The Milanese loop it came with is okay but I knew this will be another of the important collectibles of the future if collecting these sorts of watches becomes a thing. Given what some early Apple hardware auctions for these days who knows. The original and this major redesign are natural key pieces to have imo, so I think I can live with the upgrade expense of buying another notable update every few years.

I had to have it on the link bracelet though and from what I have learnt (and mastered from keeping GS watches for the years between the last Apple Watch and this one) I think I'll be able to keep this looking great for a long time. I was also pleasantly surprised to find the Space Black price was lowered, telling me that they're making enough across the board to subsidise the more expensive to produce Space Black version.


----------



## DougFNJ

zuiko said:


> I have the original Space Black in 42mm (from release) and updated it a week ago and found some very nice changes in the human interface functionality. I wore that watch for almost 6 months straight and loved it even in that early phase.
> 
> It's taken until AW4 for me to finally take another step towards the new paradigm.
> 
> I liked the 40mm way more than the 44 which looked comical on me but as time goes by and these can become sub 10mm in thickness with decent battery life it's going to become what may supplant the smartphone.
> 
> The Milanese loop it came with is okay but I knew this will be another of the important collectibles of the future if collecting these sorts of watches becomes a thing. Given what some early Apple hardware auctions for these days who knows. The original and this major redesign are natural key pieces to have imo, so I think I can live with the upgrade expense of buying another notable update every few years.
> 
> I had to have it on the link bracelet though and from what I have learnt (and mastered from keeping GS watches for the years between the last Apple Watch and this one) I think I'll be able to keep this looking great for a long time. I was also pleasantly surprised to find the Space Black price was lowered, telling me that they're making enough across the board to subsidise the more expensive to produce Space Black version.


I love the Apple Watch in Space Black. I had always loved collecting G-Shocks in a s much stealth as possible, but the negative displays were never great on my eyes. Space Black on the Space Black link bracelet is as true stealth as it gets. They moved the bracelet to the "old straps" section on the site, and no longer sell the watches with it. This makes me think they may be removing it from the lineup. Thats a shame, such an innovative sizing idea, and I love the quality.


----------



## zuiko

It surprised me that the stainless steel link bracelet is considered non water resistant. 

I think that is also true for the Milanese loop.


----------



## BarracksSi

zuiko said:


> It surprised me that the stainless steel link bracelet is considered non water resistant.
> 
> I think that is also true for the Milanese loop.


I've seen Apple's recommendation about that, too, and I think it's totally bogus.

I still need to get either one of those bracelets for myself, but when I do, I'll treat them just like my other watch bracelets, rinsing them off in the shower or sink as usual.


----------



## zuiko

I have unknowingly washed my Series 0 link bracelet but won't with this one. Maybe a soak In isopropyl alcohol. Maybe. The spring element in these might be susceptible to accelerated wear and tear if some micro corrosion is occurring also. 

9 hours of machining is the claim on this so it has some fine tolerances I would say. 

Johnny Ive would have known that the bracelet was where he could be measured against other makers and it did not surprise me at all that alone it cost more than some Swiss luxury bracelets. How much was Apple tax and how much true reflection on production cost I can't say but it's certainly not a cheap option. 

I'm going to keep this one dry. Maybe Apple will come out with a water proof bracelet (!!!) as a future upgrade


----------



## dantan

Just got back from holiday. 

I pre-ordered her and she arrived last week whilst I was away. 

Just set her up and she’s good to go!

Much quicker than my Series 2 Nike+.


----------



## edhchoe

dantan said:


> Just got back from holiday.
> 
> I pre-ordered her and she arrived last week whilst I was away.
> 
> Just set her up and she's good to go!
> 
> Much quicker than my Series 2 Nike+.


Looks good.

I love the bigger screen on my AW4 also.


----------



## dantan

edhchoe said:


> Looks good.
> 
> I love the bigger screen on my AW4 also.


It does not really feel any larger, and the thinner case feels wonderful.

It is so much quicker than my Series 2 that it is laughable that I was able to put up with it before!


----------



## SaMaster14

Picked up a SS series 4, 44mm last week!

I have to say the watch feels light, is very comfortable, and the extra screen space really adds to its practicality

I had a series 2 prior, and that watch was strictly my workout piece... so it really only saw a couple of hours a day of wear time when I was swimming or lifting.

I have to say, even though I'm definitely a traditional watch guy, I have a feeling my series 4 will see more regular wrist time in my current rotation!

Love the new infograph face too!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zuiko

I ended up returning mine in the 14 day window. Not as useful as I thought it would be.


----------



## SaMaster14

trpro said:


> The only reason I wear this thing (s4 44mm) is because it tracks calories and effort while swimming


Same! Although I have to say the series 4 is quite sleek, and maybe it's just because of the 'newness,' it's finding it way into the rotation with my more traditional automatic pieces

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.phonearena.com/news/Apple-Watch-ECG-feature-enabled_id110564
Who will try it?


----------



## Palmettoman

Wearing mine today. I should say...again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel

Had an S1 and an S3 both were quickly tabled (within a week) as not smooth enough, useful enough, or slim enough. This one hasn't left my wrist since receiving it two weeks ago.

Got the Milanese loop and the bracelet, however, I find I like it best on the simple silicon white strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

Colderamstel said:


> Got the Milanese loop and the bracelet, however, I find I like it best on the simple silicon white strap.


Which bracelet did you get?

I had an S0 and switched to an S2, both on Sport bands (first black, then white). I keep thinking of getting the S4 on the Milanese mesh, but each time I try it at the store, I feel more at ease with the Sport band that I've had for the past three years. But I don't want to get the polished steel AW and receive yet another white Sport band, either.

And I've still got a hankering for the Link Bracelet just because it's so cool.


----------



## Colderamstel

I got the Apple link off the Bay for cheap... er than Apple. It’s really a pretty nice technical feat. However it is brushed and the watch is polished so it stands out a little. It’s comfy and easy to adjust. I like the retro 50’s tv vibe the complete package gives off when together. But it’s on the white sport band 99.9% of the time. It just looks best imho in that combo. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clintfca

My AW4 shipped to my HK office a few weeks ago but today I was finally able to pick it up. Coming from an S2 it feels like an entirely different watch in terms of form and responsiveness. I definitely love the new improvements and the slimmer profile.

Wife was happy to take my old S2 SB SS.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

Wife said she'll buy me one today. Traded in my S2 for $110 towards this.

I thought my S2 was fast enough, but I'll admit that the pause between switching faces (it needed to load fresh data) was enough to make me switch faces less frequently.

But, hot damn, the S4 is fast. The new 64-bit architecture is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## wallypop

s4 is very very fast, all working ok


----------



## Wakafc

I enjoyed the AW for a few weeks, but the instant notifications ended up bugging me 
My wife has it now.

But overall a snappy, cool device for those who want to stay connected.


----------



## jsg22

Trying to get used to mine, but I don't know if it will stick. It's definitely comfortable and offers things a typical mechanical watch doesn't, but...



Wakafc said:


> I enjoyed the AW for a few weeks, but the instant notifications ended up bugging me
> My wife has it now.
> 
> But overall a snappy, cool device for those who want to stay connected.


----------



## BarracksSi

Week 3(ish) update -

After two years of a Series "0" and a year of a Series 2, I'm super impressed with the S4.

Everything is MUCH faster. Found some benchmarking on Reddit saying that it's comparable to an iPhone 5S - which is a lot of grunt for a little wrist gadget.

The new Infograph Analog face is my favorite, reducing the need to tap into other apps for more info. And it's not just the fact that it has eight complications, it's because some of them show more data. For example, the Weather complication in the corner has the current temperature plus the forecasted high and low; the older versions could only show the current temp as a complication.

I "downgraded" from stainless steel to aluminum, and part of me wonders why I didn't do it before. But I remember that the previous aluminum models had plastic casebacks, which I sort of excused but didn't actually _like_ that much. Now that all the Series 4s have ceramic casebacks, they've gained the durability that's expected for a watch of this price.

Phone calls work fine, raise-to-talk works fine, apps load fast, the haptic feedback during scrolling is more welcome than I thought it would be, etc etc. Battery life has only gone low on me once, and that was after 24-ish hours of use without my phone nearby (meaning that the AW had to rely on its cell connection instead of Bluetooth).

* I'm not going to endorse the tired, "This is the Watch they should have shipped in the beginning," because nobody really knew what to expect when it came to how we would use these things. Better to force the software devs to write lean & clean code and save resources, IMO.


----------



## ronalddheld

https://caviar.global/caviar-apple-watch-4/
Read at your own risk.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> https://caviar.global/caviar-apple-watch-4/
> Read at your own risk.


----------



## BarracksSi

For the consideration of our other users:

(ron, you know, it's not against forum rules to post images and screenshots from other sites)


----------



## MuckyMark

Sold my S3 to a coworker and got this last week. The 2mm increase and bigger screen makes reading the metrics while running so much better.


----------



## ceebee

Got this for Christmas. Now I have to figure out how to work it. Getting too old for all this gadgetry










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skyjuice

Still no ECG in Australia..


----------



## itsmemuffins

Skyjuice said:


> Still no ECG in Australia..


Or anywhere else outside the United States. At this rate I'm wondering if they'll ever release it anywhere else's. They've been very quiet about it. Yet they won't stop going on about how it's been saving lives in the US&#8230;


----------



## BarracksSi

itsmemuffins said:


> Or anywhere else outside the United States. At this rate I'm wondering if they'll ever release it anywhere else's. They've been very quiet about it. Yet they won't stop going on about how it's been saving lives in the US&#8230;


It's not up to Apple, you know. Every country has its own health regulations.


----------



## itsmemuffins

BarracksSi said:


> It's not up to Apple, you know. Every country has its own health regulations.


Oh it's absolutely up to Apple to get this done ASAP. This was a lauded feature. Typical Apple though (and I keep falling for it) look we have these great features&#8230; but only America first&#8230; then we will roll it out slowly. Slowly. Oh so very slowly.


----------



## BarracksSi

itsmemuffins said:


> Oh it's absolutely up to Apple to get this done ASAP. This was a lauded feature. Typical Apple though (and I keep falling for it) look we have these great features&#8230; but only America first&#8230; then we will roll it out slowly. Slowly. Oh so very slowly.


You don't get how these things work.


----------



## itsmemuffins

BarracksSi said:


> You don't get how these things work.


I don't think you get it. I know how it works. I don't care. I payed for a product with a promise to enable a feature. Sure Apple will enable it. They won't go above and beyond to do it as fast as possible though&#8230;


----------



## BarracksSi

itsmemuffins said:


> I don't think you get it. I know how it works. I don't care. I payed for a product with a promise to enable a feature. Sure Apple will enable it. They won't go above and beyond to do it as fast as possible though&#8230;


- Apple works on the tech
- Apple quietly submits it to US's FDA for approval
- it gets approved
- Series 4 gets announced
- other countries, who are NOT governed by the US's FDA, start accepting the application from Apple to approve the tech
- wait for them to approve

Remember when, back in 2007, the original iPhone was announced six months before it would be available? That was because it had to get submitted to the FCC for approval, and the approval process had a chance of being made public. Knowing how the copycat tech industry works, there would have been an iPhone knockoff within a week of any leaks, even if they were crap (remember that it happened to the first iPod Shuffle).

If Apple had tried to send out applications to every country currently selling the AW to gain their health departments' approval for the ECG, I'll guarantee that it would have leaked, and some sleazy copycat brand would have slapped together a similar product that would've been yet another waste of a copyright violation case.

There are a lot of legislative moving parts that accompany these products, and even more so when they make claims about health monitoring.


----------



## itsmemuffins

BarracksSi said:


> - Apple works on the tech
> - Apple quietly submits it to US's FDA for approval
> - it gets approved
> - Series 4 gets announced
> - other countries, who are NOT governed by the US's FDA, start accepting the application from Apple to approve the tech
> - wait for them to approve
> 
> Remember when, back in 2007, the original iPhone was announced six months before it would be available? That was because it had to get submitted to the FCC for approval, and the approval process had a chance of being made public. Knowing how the copycat tech industry works, there would have been an iPhone knockoff within a week of any leaks, even if they were crap (remember that it happened to the first iPod Shuffle).
> 
> If Apple had tried to send out applications to every country currently selling the AW to gain their health departments' approval for the ECG, I'll guarantee that it would have leaked, and some sleazy copycat brand would have slapped together a similar product that would've been yet another waste of a copyright violation case.
> 
> There are a lot of legislative moving parts that accompany these products, and even more so when they make claims about health monitoring.


That's fair enough but they're are still happy to charge me full whack.


----------



## BarracksSi

itsmemuffins said:


> That's fair enough but they're are still happy to charge me full whack.


And you're capable of waiting until it's approved in your country.


----------



## daytripper

Anyone find the calorie tracking specifically for weight lifting, and compound exercises accurate? I'm curious about buying an apple watch 4 just for this. In fact, I don't even have an iPhone, but I think I might buy an old SE just for the the fitness features of the apple watch 4. It seems the Android ones are not very good, unless you want to pair it with a chest strap.


----------



## Carl.1

daytripper said:


> Anyone find the calorie tracking specifically for weight lifting, and compound exercises accurate? I'm curious about buying an apple watch 4 just for this. In fact, I don't even have an iPhone, but I think I might buy an old SE just for the the fitness features of the apple watch 4. It seems the Android ones are not very good, unless you want to pair it with a chest strap.


Expensive way to go for information you do not really need. Exercise regularly and calories are used, eat properly and they do not go on.
Plus if you get an old iphone just to enable its use in this manner i think you will have both pieces just collecting dust as the novelty wears off, or will the updates to the watch invalidate its use with an old iphone? I do not know.

Best get an iphone on your next phone change and the latest apple watch then and you will have a whole new phone/watch system to integrate into your life!


----------

